# Rocket Appartamento issue



## Rustylee

Hi,

I bought my appartamento off the forum back in December and it has worked with no issues until this morning.

Last night for my weekly clean I was polishing up the steel on the outside (while the machine was cool and turned off), I lifted the lever and forgot to push it back down. At 05:30 when the machine powered on from the smart plug I have it connected via, I was still asleep. I came downstairs to find the floor of the kitchen and counter covered in water and the green LED flashing on the machine. After cleaning it all up and refilling the water tank I tried pulling a shot, but after a couple of seconds the pump stopped, the green light flashed and then engaged again after another pause. I left the machine a couple of hours and then tried again... same problem.

I'm assuming the pump is gubbed and can be replaced, but any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rustylee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought my appartamento off the forum back in December and it has worked with no issues until this morning.
> 
> Last night for my weekly clean I was polishing up the steel on the outside (while the machine was cool and turned off), I lifted the lever and forgot to push it back down. At 05:30 when the machine powered on from the smart plug I have it connected via, I was still asleep. I came downstairs to find the floor of the kitchen and counter covered in water and the green LED flashing on the machine. After cleaning it all up and refilling the water tank I tried pulling a shot, but after a couple of seconds the pump stopped, the green light flashed and then engaged again after another pause. I left the machine a couple of hours and then tried again... same problem.
> 
> I'm assuming the pump is gubbed and can be replaced, but any advice on this would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


 Has water gone inside the machine at all? It should've gone inside the drip tray, but did it overflow?


----------



## Rustylee

I guess it could be possible so I'll check, but the drip tray didn't appear to be over flowing. As the drip tray doesn't have a huge capacity I use a large jug to put under the group head when doing a flush and this was there when the machine powered on and started pumping water out.

I've checked again this morning g still the same issue, so I'll open it and see if there is any water.

cheers


----------



## El carajillo

Not familiar with the machine, are there any resettable limit stats on the boiler ? If it has pumped / emptied the boiler while trying to brew (lever up) it could have tripped limit stat IF FITTED.

Pumps do not like to run dry OR for extended periods.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Yeah. I don't think there was a strain on the pump, as the machine is equipped with a water level sensor. (That's why it turned itself off). So, presumably, the tank was never empty. @Rustylee - was there water in the tank when you filled it up after the incident?


----------



## Rob1

Sounds like the pump ran dry by the description of the flooded kitchen and "refilling the water tank".


----------



## Rustylee

Very small amount of water left so at the point where the pump would have ran dry. The reservoirs retain a small amount that does not get fed through.

I'll open the machine once the kids are in bed tonight.

If I have to replace the pump is it easy enough to source and fit?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rob1 said:


> Sounds like the pump ran dry by the description of the flooded kitchen and "refilling the water tank".


 it should have a water level sensor and the machine would've turned itself off? Unless that's kaput?


----------



## Rustylee

MediumRoastSteam said:


> it should have a water level sensor and the machine would've turned itself off? Unless that's kaput?


 That's true actually if I've ever ran it low it shuts off and flashes the power light... just not sure if the amount of water it's pumped through will have 'pumped' the pump.


----------



## Rob1

MediumRoastSteam said:


> it should have a water level sensor and the machine would've turned itself off? Unless that's kaput?


 I don't know about the rocket but if it's got last shot protection the pump will just keep running. There should really be a timer running with vibe pumps that turn them off to prevent them from burning out but it's possible this functionality isn't present or the reservoir emptied before this safety timeout was triggered.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Rob1 said:


> I don't know about the rocket but if it's got last shot protection the pump will just keep running. There should really be a timer running with vibe pumps that turn them off to prevent them from burning out but it's possible this functionality isn't present or the reservoir emptied before this safety timeout was triggered.


 Like the Elizabeth you mean? 😉


----------



## DavecUK

I don't believe the Rocket has LSP. What would be a good thing to do is remove the case in case water has seeped inside as @MediumRoastSteam suggested it might have...I suspect it won't have but it's always worth a look. Then look at the pump. See if it has a thermal fuse on it. If it has, almost guaranteed the pump is fine as it can't have overheated as they are a one time fuse usually.

The pumps don't really get over hot unless they run dry for a few minutes...so pumping a tank of water out should be no problem. With the case off check the level sensing system, I think on those it's a metal wire into the water chamber the tank slots into, if it's like the R58 and other Rockets I've seen. See if a wire has fallen off. If it's a float check it. etc..

Pop up some photos and MRS or I will be able to identify stuff for you.


----------



## Rustylee

Hello and thank you all for your help and suggestions. I opened the machine the other night and cleaned anything I could get access to and check all the connections were properly home. I then put some water in the tank and powered it on. Success.

Managed to get a shot out and then re-cased it. Although I didn't diagnose the problem it's working since, so happy with that!


----------



## chimpsinties

Old post I know but for future reference, with the Appartamento if you run low on water it will (or at least should) just shut off and the green light will start flashing even if the lever is up and pumping. I've had it happen mid way through a shot before now and it's pretty annoying knowing there is easily enough water in there to finish off my little shot but I can see why they do it that way. You have to fill it about half way up at least to get it to start going again, oh, and put the lever back down and up again. It will not just start when more water is added.


----------

